# Home made Ball Jig



## vcooney

Went to the Woodworking Show in Costa Mesa, California and saw the Carter Perfect Sphere Jig…I wanted to get it but I spent my allotted money on other stuff, also $350.00 seemed pricey so I made my own. It still needs a handle or knob to adjust it.


----------



## wormil

Interesting. I've considered making one but haven't made a project with spheres yet.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

How does it work? Do you have a shot of it cutting a sphere?

Looks neat and I may need one, too!.

Thanks, Jim


----------



## vcooney

Jim I haven't use this one yet but this the one I saw at the show.
http://ptreeusa.com/carter_perfect_sphere.htm


----------



## Wildwood

I made two homemade ball/sphere jigs shown in David Springett, "Adventures in Woodturning." Several examples of those styles and others online so have a look at those.

Feel the jigs a real P.I.T.A. and require a lot of sanding to finish. Besides will need jam chuck between centers to remove nubs.

Been doing balls/ spheres with just spindle & skew and jam chucks for years. Yes, have to practice before attempting a finished product even today. This guy shows just how easy it is in this video.

http://www.aswoodturns.com/2013/06/turn-a-perfect-wood-sphere/

Unless you do a lot of sphere turning do not think commercial jigs worth the money. Even with a jig going to have to accept a few not so good spheres. I blame that on wood and oops monents more than anything else.

To get started a homemade jig is nice, but try procedure outlined in the video just have fun turning them.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

Hi Vince. I have been looking at the Carter jig a lot and taking dimensions down. I started cutting steel today for a similar one. I hope I have enough stock laying around to get it done. I like the round carbide cutters they use and I will have to buy them. I watched the jig being used by Captain Eddy and it was a hoot. He had the piece hanging way out without a center in it and broke it off with the first cut of the sphere cutter. I knew it was going to happen when I saw it right away. He did finish one pretty nicely on the piece that was left in the chuck.

He is really entertaining and down to earth!!

Jim


----------



## vcooney

Hello Jim,
My jig works well when it's in tight for small work, but as it progresses outward the play in the bearing gets worse.
I just have to keep even pressure while cutting.
When I get the chance I will change it out for a bushing and a larger bolt. The bearings I have now are 1/2-ID and 1-1/4 OD. Also you might want to use an ACME thread for faster advancing. I used 1/4-20 all thread and it takes a while to drive it in and out.
For concave work which I haven't tried yet the plan was to turn the cutter head around but it will only allow me to work on face work not spindle. I think I would have to add a butch plate to the lathe and mount the jig outward from the bed for spindle work.

Vince


----------

